# New Here ~ New Website as Well



## Mike Jeffcoat Photography (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All~
I think I'm up to a whopping 4 Posts!

I'm not new to photography, but new to trying to make some money out of it.

All feed back is greatly appreciated!

Website is here. (Light on Galleries for now so...)

Flcikr Photostream is here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 20, 2008)

i think you should try put some more design on your site to gain more traffic. instead of all text.


----------

